# Silverstone Strider Essential ST50F-ES 500 W



## crmaris (Apr 9, 2013)

Silverstone has a rich variety of PSU offerings to cover all market segments and every user's needs. Today, we will take a look at one of their budget PSUs: the Strider Essential ST50F-ES promising good and reliable performance without any extra bells and whistles in order to be as affordable as it gets.

*Show full review*


----------



## Frick (Apr 15, 2013)

It's more expensive even than the Corsair CX modular units, not to mention the non modular ones.. Probably because everyone and their mothers are selling Corsair units here. Other than that looks decent.


----------



## Emperor_Piehead (Apr 15, 2013)

Frick said:


> It's more expensive even than the Corsair CX modular units, not to mention the non modular ones.. Probably because everyone and their mothers are selling Corsair units here. Other than that looks decent.



That is my problem for silverstone power supplies they are ask too much for them compared to what the rest for the market is offering


----------



## crmaris (Apr 15, 2013)

actually it has the same price with Corsair CX500 at newegg. The latter has all of its cables sleeved but the Silverstone has better capacitors in the secondary. Performance wise since I haven't tested the Corsair unit I don't have any comparison data. If they offered a three year warranty in the US like they do in EU and the AU market then things would be much easier for it.


----------



## Frick (Apr 15, 2013)

crmaris said:


> actually it has the same price with Corsair CX500 at newegg. The latter has all of its cables sleeved but the Silverstone has better capacitors in the secondary. Performance wise since I haven't tested the Corsair offer I don't have any comparison data. If they offered a three year warranty in the US, too, like they do in EU and the AU market then things would be much easier for it.



Were they priced equally I would take any of them. But over here it feels like Corsair owns the entire market.


----------



## crmaris (Apr 15, 2013)

Corsair indeed has a very strong presence in the PSU market, but competition always makes things better for us consumers


----------



## Emperor_Piehead (Apr 15, 2013)

I think Corsair dominates the market because people don't know that much about other psu vendors and don't bother to look far for info on different PSU brands. Right now my list is (Antec, Be Quiet!, Corsair, EVGA, FSP, NZXT, Seasonic, Silverstone, and XFX) I've seen people credit seasonic and then bash on XFX in the same comment. *facepalms*


----------



## bim27142 (Apr 16, 2013)

I've been using this PSU for more than 2 years now and so far I have no issues with it (knock on wood)...


----------



## Ikaruga (Apr 16, 2013)

I just want to say that I love TPU's PSU tests, they have everything I need to know. That is all.


----------

